# Hampshire 100



## noreasterbackcountry (Aug 21, 2014)

I did my first endurance race this past weekend at the Hampshire 100.  Given that it was my first, I opted for the 100km option.  There was a lot of learning done, but also a lot of fun.  

They had camping at the start/finish line, decent food onsite, great volunteers and excellent turn-out from the locals.  

From the other riders I heard that this year's course was more difficult than in previous years.  I highly recommend next year's for anyone thinking about giving it a try.

I'm also thinking of doing the Green Mountain Trails endurance race in September and CircumBurke at the end of October.

Anyone else race on Sunday?

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-hampshire-100-its-really-just.html#more


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

Holly cow that an awesome day of hours on a mountain bike. Great report NBC I hope to be able to 25% of what you did when I am in better shape which I am working on now.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 21, 2014)

a friend of mine did it.  He's much faster than me, he finished in 7:40


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Aug 25, 2014)

Scotty-  lots of time to get in shape for the best time of the year for mountain biking:  Sept-Oct.  And before you know it, it will be ski season!

Kudos to your buddy mlc.. that is a pretty decent time.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 28, 2014)

Well done! I don't know that I have the legs/courage to do something like that!!!! Congrats.


----------

